# I need opinions and input for a new feature attraction



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hoping I'm posting this in the right area, if not, then please to move to the correct thread. I work at a haunted hayride/house attraction. I've been doing some creative stuff for the owner and I have an idea for a new section to add. I want to make a complete lights out experience where the guest is given just a little flashlight at the start. No lights at all so they kind of a feel their way around. I wanted to have some ramps up and down and a claustrophobia tunnel. Has anybody every done something like this and if so did you have any problems? Thanks


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes. The attraction I work for does this. No flashlights. No light of any kind. It is set up like a maze and you do have to feel your way through from one end to the other. There are 3 actors in there as well to scare and prod you alot. Creepy music like Midnight Sindicate to add to the atmosfear. At the end through a curtain is a short tunnel with intense strobe light and a live zombie to throw the senses even more. This is one attraction of a triple attraction haunt.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Our haunt has a section that is totally dark and relies on that to sell the scares. Unfortunately, a lot of patrons just whip out their cell phone and use it like a flashlight. I know they are just shortchanging themselves, but it really frustrates me when they get to my room and they are waving one of those stupid cell phones around like a shield against evil.

So, expect a lot of people to cheat in the full-on-dark areas.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

It happens now and then. But in the rules read loudly to everyone at the que line "no cameras, no flashlights, no cell phones. We use an example of a customer who droped their phone and it got stepped on by everyone in there group and it was in pieces. In this attraction you would get harassed much harder by the scareacters if you were caught cheating in the dark maze.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

What you will get is some people that don't understand the point of the pitch black scare and others that love it.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

That's the thing, I guess it's hard to overcome people's determination to sabotage their own fun.

I don't remember what rules are read to customers in line at my haunt because I'm on the inside and don't hear them. I'll have to bring up the idea of warning people that their precious cell phones might get destroyed in the haunt.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was thinking of handing out a cheap little flashlight or maybe try to pickup some. Gives a minimal amount of light but the actors will see them coming. I've seen plenty of people using their flashlight app inside the haunted maze. ifigured a flashlight as opposed to total blackness to give a false sense of security.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yep, this is my haunt's concept! It's called "Nyctophobia" which is of course the fear of the dark. It worked very well for us!
Check out last year's thread for more info!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those cheap little flashlights don't last more than 2 hours or so. Glowstick would be better.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Glowstick would be better.


Yeah we used glow sticks in my haunt. I tested red and green and red kept it pretty dark, while green brightened the hallways up quite a bit. You should test them if you go with glow sticks to see what suits your needs!


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Glow sticks does sound like an option. Beats replacing batteries and no care if someone walks off with them. Just need to buy them in bulk quantities. I like the idea of sending people in 1 at a time but that can take awhile even spacing them out 30 seconds apart. Probably would work OK on a slow night.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

We never sent in more than 4 at a time. We do that with all of our attractions. The scare tends to not be as good with larger groups, plus sometimes can be a safety concern with large group. Some could get tripped and trampled if a few people in a large group if they get scared bad enough.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

jrmullens1 said:


> I like the idea of sending people in 1 at a time but that can take awhile even spacing them out 30 seconds apart. Probably would work OK on a slow night.


If you're looking to make a profit without charging ridiculous prices then yes, this idea needs to be tweaked to work I think. My haunt was free last year so it didn't matter how many people went through, we capped it at 300 anyway and booked up every time slot so we were fine!


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Eric. I was thinking about adding this as a new feature to an already existing 3 feature attraction. It would probably be optional and in between attractions.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a quick update. Spoke with the owner of the haunt last night. He loves the idea for the lights out attraction. We are going to have a meeting next month to discuss this along with some other changes his planning. He also wants me to redesign the hayride show. A lot to pull off in less than 212 days but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

That's just not enough time. Lol. Seems like it anyway. Good luck with the new attraction. I suggest padding the corners in the darkest area.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

not sure on the time but you might want to keep the area to a 30 second walk, as some will run it others will take 90 seconds. I think the barrage of totally blackness for 30seconds would be ideal. 
You will need to find that perfect sweet spot of timing....otherwise this is when people get frustrated and use cell phones. If you keep it at that perfect interval it is long enough for the scare to work but not to long for frustration to set in and ruin it.

-PB


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

The floor plan I'm laying out would be 50'x30', (3) 50' long corridors that snake. The floor will rise and fall using some bridges and about halfway thru is a rope bridge that's only about a foot off the ground running thru the middle of a claustrophobia tunnel.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Update, I have a dad in my son's cub scout troop that teaches industrial arts at the high school. He is going to write up a materials estimate for me and says his class could probably build it in about a week, make it modular so it breaks downs easily at the end of the season.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I would have to agree with the others. I anticipate the people would use cell phones to help see.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

This is something I am going to address with the owner this year. I think there should be a sign as people enter the attraction, Do not use cell phone flashlights beyond this point, not responsible for loss or damage. No flashlights or cigarette lighters. I actually saw a guy light a cigarette lighter inside the haunt once, and I had to yell at him.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW big NO NO


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*remote flash lights*

I was watching a video about a pro haunt in NC called "Spookey Woods", and they give out flash lights that can be killed remotely. The set up is Zombie attack on a hay ride and everyones flash lights die . 
Stay scary.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I was part of a haunt for a few years. We did a big dark maze area about 60 feet long by 20 wide. We did a winding style maze with a few dead ends but not too many. We did have many cheat with a cell phone but we also had a few actors in the maze that would yell at them to turn them off. Some will ruin the scare others will not. 

We also used a lowered ceiling in one spot which worked well but was padded. I would not mess with the floor. in total darkness, you don't want to trip and not have a way to see. If you mess with the floor, it would be asking for trouble. 

We also played with the group a bit by putting in scenes that would light up with strobes and extremely loud noise a few places. Just cover the scene in chain link and when they hit the fence, light it up. We had groups of people fall from the light/ chaos, etc. 

Our end scare took the cake though. We went to a junk yard and bought the exterior of a semi truck cab, built a frame underneath and mounted 7 car horns. When the group got in front of the truck, there was 30 inches between the truck and the wall. The lights would all come on and the horns would go at the same time. A second scare came 4 seconds later when the truck lunged forward 8 inches on air bags. We had so many people try to stop the truck it was almost funny. Probably the best scare I have ever done or seen.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just tazer the smokers.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks spiderclimber. I'd like to see plans for the truck if you don't mind sharing. I understand your concern with the floor. I'm thinking maybe tube lights along the edges to kind of indicate where the floor goes.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

If I had plans for the truck, I would give them to you. The owner also my friend at the time, was a retired mechanic. He used airbags you see on cars to raise or lower them and ran quick connect valves to the air bags with a 2 way valve at the control. When you opened the valve to the air supply, the bags would fill up. When you closed the valve, the bags would slowly deflate.

The air bags were mounted horizontally on the back wall and connected to the frame. They would push the frame, which was mounted on castor wheels out. A heavy spring on each side helped retract the truck back in place.

Here is a drawing of what it looked like









The frame of the truck was built with 2x4s to support it and make it ridgid. The outer fiberglass shell of the truck was all we took off the original semi, that and the glass / steering wheel. We did put in truck tires but they were built to the non moving part of the frame underneath and did not lunge forward. When the truck is moving at you, you didn't care the wheels didn't move. The grill being eye level was scary enough.

The concept was simple. Truck is hidden in the wall cavity and the bumper is even with the walk path. Patrons get partially in front of the truck and the lights all come on and 8 horns go off. Patrons hit the floor or scramble backwards. They laugh after being scared and start moving past the truck. The frame of the truck then lunges forward looking like it was smash them into the wall. Fear hits, some run forward, some dive to the ground in terror, and some try to stop the truck with their hands. 2 scares for the space of one. I think I can count on one hand the number of people who did not react when the truck moved at them.


----------



## Chambers_of_Horror (Feb 7, 2011)

In Ohio, any change in elevation (floor level) must be clearly marked. We use a strip of flourescent paint and black lights at the top and bottom of all "ramps". Insurance companies will not like changes in elevation.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks chamber of horror


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Well after a lot of phone calls back and forth between me, the owner and some other people, we are having our first team meeting tonight. I have gathered so much material and information since Nov 1 it's crazy. Hoping that I'll be bringing a few props home to start repairing and restoring.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

The meeting went well. Probably going to build the lights out maze next year using a tent and 3 inside walls. We will probably go with change the ceiling height instead of the floor to mess with people. Also 2 of the rooms in the lights out will be built this year inside the main haunt. Also going to work on the hayride wagons, they will be a one of a kind feature in themselves. The queue line for the hayride will be a show in itself.


----------

